# OK, whats the 2nd plunger hole for?



## Dadaless (Jul 16, 2008)

Folks,
Some risers have two plunger holes with threads for screwing in a plunger...
One just above the pivot point where the tuning guides talk about it being and a second about 2cm forward of that. What is the second forward one for?
best,
David.


----------



## imott (Apr 10, 2009)

One for the rest and the other for the plunger.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

1) hold wrap around rests on so they don't move when you pull off the plunger

2) additional tuning options


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

I think the additional tuning option has to do with "nodes" factor.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Jim C said:


> 1) hold wrap around rests on so they don't move when you pull off the plunger
> 
> 2) additional tuning options


According to gt, it's for mounting the sight's big knob during transport so that the arrow rest's arm doesn't get damaged but what you've stated is what I personally feel it does. In the real world. :darkbeer:

And 3) to give added assurance that your rest isn't going to move on you especially if you're afraid to tighten the plunger too much.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Vittorio noted tuning as did Don Rabska to me. if you increase the distance from the string to the plunger contact you can slightly weaken the arrow shaft. Hence when I shot "fat" aluminum arrows indoors I had my plungers in the forward hole. Never heard of putting the sight mount knob there-don't know if my shibuya would fit

given the connection gt had with Dick Tone I assumed he would use cavalier rests though he might shoot stick on are's though. a cavalier elite is a Pain to use on a single hole riser like a TD4. 

(can't wait to get home to try it)


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

According to my recollection, Hoyt came up with the idea years back. Martin had a patent on a “horizontal tune”. This was similar to the “vertical” tune Earl Hoyt came up with years ago. The “tune’s” were cut outs so that you could move your arrow rest up and down with your plunger as one unit (Vertical) or move the arrow rest forward and backward with your plunger as one unit (Horizontal). There was a plate that was attached to this device so you could use a stick on type rest and the plunger moved with the plate/rest. Hoyt came up with a theory that just maybe it was better to place the rest and plunger a bit forward, which could give an archer a “weaker” tune. Maybe Hoyt did not want to pay for a license to Martin for the horizontal tune or maybe they had a better idea with two holes which appeared to serve for other reasons such as putting in arrow rests that required a screw to lock it into place. Thus it served more than one purpose. The forward plunger/rest idea really never caught on, but using the forward hole to lock down your arrow rest did. Another explanation could be that Martin figured there were so many compound arrow rests with different length’s to the arm that it was very difficult for the archer to determine which arrow rest is best for them. With this “horizontal” adjustment, they can move the rest back and forth to find the right location. If you go to AT’s History section and click on compounds and then click on the 1990-1999 section and go to row 3 on the left you get an idea of what Martin was playing with. Again, this is my recollection. Someone else may have a better explanation.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Rick McKinney said:


> According to my recollection, Hoyt came up with the idea years back. Martin had a patent on a “horizontal tune”. This was similar to the “vertical” tune Earl Hoyt came up with years ago. The “tune’s” were cut outs so that you could move your arrow rest up and down with your plunger as one unit (Vertical) or move the arrow rest forward and backward with your plunger as one unit (Horizontal). There was a plate that was attached to this device so you could use a stick on type rest and the plunger moved with the plate/rest. Hoyt came up with a theory that just maybe it was better to place the rest and plunger a bit forward, which could give an archer a “weaker” tune. Maybe Hoyt did not want to pay for a license to Martin for the horizontal tune or maybe they had a better idea with two holes which appeared to serve for other reasons such as putting in arrow rests that required a screw to lock it into place. Thus it served more than one purpose. The forward plunger/rest idea really never caught on, but using the forward hole to lock down your arrow rest did. Another explanation could be that Martin figured there were so many compound arrow rests with different length’s to the arm that it was very difficult for the archer to determine which arrow rest is best for them. With this “horizontal” adjustment, they can move the rest back and forth to find the right location. If you go to AT’s History section and click on compounds and then click on the 1990-1999 section and go to row 3 on the left you get an idea of what Martin was playing with. Again, this is my recollection. Someone else may have a better explanation.


Rick, at the 1992 Olympic Trials in Tempe Arizona, I remember you were shooting a Hoyt TD4 with the extra hole. Your rest (Hoyt Super rest) and plunger were in the forward hole. I figured you drilled that one yourself. I also remember you tied the World record with that set-up there.


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

Monty53. Yes, that is correct. That was one of the first attempts of using the forward plunger hole. It worked great for me because it gave me better clearance. I continue to use the forward plunger today.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Rick, you going to Spokane and taking on the field shoot?


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

rpdjr45. Actually I plan to go to S. CA and shoot in the Senior Olympics.  I think I am getting too old to climb around a field course risking broken limbs.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

The second plunger hole is there so that no one will mistake you for a rubber deer shooter. Are not those the people who gouge a setscrew into the bow handle to lock down the arrowrest?


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Rick McKinney said:


> ... I continue to use the forward plunger today.


So that's the secret of you shooting so well! :shade:


----------

